# Tone Pots For Left Handed Guitars: Where To Buy????



## linkdeas (Dec 27, 2010)

I wanna put left handed tone pots in my epiphone les paul,

I hear that they are call reverse taper, or reverse log, or anti-log, or C-type.

Anyways, where can I find them?

Everyone only seems to be able to get A (audio), or B (linear) type pots.

WHERE? WHERE? WHERE?


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't you just solder them reversed, so they work backwards. ie. wires to the right lug instead of the left. Centre stays the same. I did this by accident on a bass once.


----------



## linkdeas (Dec 27, 2010)

I do that for my strats, but im looking to get true left handed taper pots for my les paul. That way, all the knobs turn counter-clockwise.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

All I build is lefties and thats what I do, solder on the other tab.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

You need a REAL lefty pots because those pot are logarytmic ( audio). This mean in the middle of the pot his resistor is not the same each side.
If you use righty pot and revers wires the pot won't work well.
I see a store on web that sale those lefty. I try to find it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The other way to do it is to start with a linear taper pot and add a fixed resistor in parallel to alter the taper in the direction and degree you want: The Secret Life of Pots.

Reverse-log pots are not impossible to get, but they are less common than regular log and linear. In particular, LP-style guitars typically call for a long shaft pot, and getting that in reverse-log may be even harder, with precious little competition to keep the price reasonable. So custom tapering may be the answer.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

mhammer, it is very interesting "The secret life of Pots" and the mod for alter the taper. I did not red yet but I do later


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Alparts sell lefty pots 250 and 500k but their shaft are not long

About "The secret Life of Pot" I try their mod to have a audio pot from a linear pot; this don't work.
On the first pot sketch, If you put R3 on a 500 k linear pot this change the complete value of this pot the 500 k resistor come a lot less .This pot won't work like audio pot with this mod.

Or I missed something ? Anybody can make this test ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Les modifications changent, en même temps, le valeur en tout du potentiomètre, et le "taper". Je pense que la difficulté qu'on a ici, c'est que normallement on utilise 2 pattes d'un potentiomètre pour un control de tonalité, et la modification exige qu'on utilise 3 pattes. D'habitude, si on avait un potentiomètre "reverse log", le potentiomètre lui-même ferait tout le travail pour nous. Maintenant, la modification avec le résisteur additionel fait le travail.

Imaginons qu'on avait un potentiometre linéaire de 500k. Patte 1 affiche au potentiometre de volume, patte 3 affiche au condensateur allant au "ground". Imaginons aussi, qu'on avait un résisteur de 100k entre patte 1 et 2 (en parallèle avec R1, suivant le schéma à GEOFEX). Si le wiper était au maximum (à patte 1), le résistance serait 500k. Si on bougait le wiper au milieu de sa rotation on aurait 250k d'un coté, pi 250k en parallèle avec 100k de l'autre coté, ou 71.4k beaucoup moins que 250k. Avec le 250k de l'autre coté, ça ferait 321.4k en totale.

Si le résisteur additionel était, disons 22k, le résistance à mi-point serait 20.2k+250k, ou 270.2k.

Mais si on bougait le controle a 3/4, regarde le changement. A 3/4, on aurait 125k comme R3 et 375k comme. Mais, avec un résisteur de 22k en parallèle avec 375k, le résistance serait 20.8k et pas 375k. Avec l'autre 125k, le résistance totale serait 145k entre patte 1 et 3.

Donc, c'est claire qu'on peut changer le "taper" (la vitesse que le valeur de résistance changent), en utilisant des résisteurs en parallèle, et pas simplement un seule résisteur en parallèle. On pourrait utiliser des résistances en parallèle avec R1 *et* R2 *et* entre patte 1 et 3.

Le formule à calculer le valeur de deux résistances en parallèle est 1/([1/Ra]+[1/Rb])


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tonalité 2 pattes : ça ce n'est pas un problème. Mais en volume, une utilisation de 3 pattes, ça ne fonctionne pas ces modifications.

For tone controls ok we use only 2 lugs, but for volume control use , 3 lugs, the mod on "the life of Pots" doesn't work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Non, ca marche....vraiement, mais d'un façon different. On utilise trois pattes pour un "voltage divider", et deux pour un résisteur variable, mais ç'est possible d'utiliser 3 pattes comme un résisteur variable aussi. Le truc ç'est d'ajouter un résisteur en parallèle afin de changer la fonctionnement.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Je vais re-verifier ça, mhammer, ton assurance me fais douter de mes tests. Je vais relire le texte au complet The life of Pot. Il n'y a pas de version en français ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Malheureusement, le Texas est bilingue (d'ou vien mon ami RG), mais d'un autre sort. 

En tout cas, je te rassure, c'est possible. Continue avec tes experiments.


----------



## linkdeas (Dec 27, 2010)

wish i spoke french!! anyways, yeah it seems long shaft reverse taper are hard to come by.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

What pot Gibson use for their lefty guitats ? The LesPaul wich need long shaft ?


----------



## linkdeas (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah, and they are long shaft, solid, but knurled knobs but im sure split shaft will work.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

but knurled knobs but im sure split shaft will work.

Split shaft is always for knurled knobs use , no ?


----------



## linkdeas (Dec 27, 2010)

after taking the knob off (which i shouldve done before), they are in fact split shaft knurled, and they are long shaft pots, and it looks like epiphone used A500k ohm pots for the tone. Does this mean they are linear? the volume pots are B500k, wired up counter clockwise for left handed like I like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

linkdeas said:


> after taking the knob off (which i shouldve done before), they are in fact split shaft knurled, and they are long shaft pots, and it looks like epiphone used A500k ohm pots for the tone. Does this mean they are linear?


It depends -- how old are the pots? If they're new A = audio (log) taper. If they're old A = linear. 



> the volume pots are B500k, wired up counter clockwise for left handed like I like.


That it's a B makes me think they're new pots, so B = linear, A = audio (log).


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Epiphone LesPaul is a new guitar so "A" pots are audio, (log). I never see a guitar without log pot. Maybe some El Chipo in '60 or '70 area.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Malheureusement, le Texas est bilingue (d'ou vien mon ami RG), mais d'un autre sort.
> 
> En tout cas, je te rassure, c'est possible. Continue avec tes experiments.


mhammer, I wish to visit Texas one day. How is the weather in february ? I want to leave Québec province at this time (20 F) to warmer wheather like south California.


----------

